# سؤال بدائى جدااا ,, ولكنه مهم ايضاا



## خيرى محمد . (6 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,,

اولا هذا السؤال يعتبر بدائى جداا ولكنه فى نفس الوقت مهم انا عندى ورشه لخراطه المعادن 

حيرنى كثيراا جداا انا اجد قطعه من الحديد تكون شديده النعومه او عليها طبقه صلده جدا تجعلها مثل الصلب البعض يقول على هذه العمليات جلفنه او تنكيل ولكن انا احترت جداا فى هذا الأمر الموضوع مهم جداا بالنسبه ليه لآنى اعمل فى هذه المجال منذ سنوات ولا اعرف السبب الرئيسى لهذه العمليه 
سؤال اخر عمليات التجليخ هل ممكن القيام بها على المخرطه ما هى نوع الحجاره التى يمكننى استخدامها للقيام بالعمليه على المخرطه 

والسؤال هل يمكننى القيام بأى العمليتين ؟ ولو كانت هذه العمليات تحتاج الى معدات فما هيا وما اسهل شئ يمكننى القيام به فى هذه العمليات 

شكرا جداا واسف على الاطاله :3:


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*مساحة إعلانية*​​بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,,

اولا هذا السؤال يعتبر بدائى جداا ولكنه فى نفس الوقت مهم انا عندى ورشه لخراطه المعادن 

حيرنى كثيراا جداا انا اجد قطعه من الحديد تكون شديده النعومه او عليها طبقه صلده جدا تجعلها مثل الصلب البعض يقول على هذه العمليات جلفنه او تنكيل ولكن انا احترت جداا فى هذا الأمر الموضوع مهم جداا بالنسبه ليه لآنى اعمل فى هذه المجال منذ سنوات ولا اعرف السبب الرئيسى لهذه العمليه 
سؤال اخر عمليات التجليخ هل ممكن القيام بها على المخرطه ما هى نوع الحجاره التى يمكننى استخدامها للقيام بالعمليه على المخرطه 

والسؤال هل يمكننى القيام بأى العمليتين ؟ ولو كانت هذه العمليات تحتاج الى معدات فما هيا وما اسهل شئ يمكننى القيام به فى هذه العمليات

أستاذ / خيري​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ردا على سؤالك الأول .. الأجزاء الصلدة أو الشديدة الصلادة تكون عادة في بداية أو نهاية أعمدة الخامات ، وهذه الصلادة تكون في جزء صغير .. قد لا يزيد هذا الجزء عن 30 أو 40 مم ، وصلادة هذه الأجزاء تكون ناتجة عن عملية قطع الأعمدة بالأطول المطلوبة بمصانع الحديد والصلب، حيث أن الحرارة المرتفعة التي تعرضت لها هذه الأجزاء أثناء عملية القطع .. أدت إلى تصليدها ، ويمكن التأكد من ذلك من خلال خرط أي جزء بهذه الأعمدة بعيدا عن بداية ونهاية العمود الخام.​وردا على سؤالك الثاني .. عن إمكانية القيام بعمليات التجليخ على المخرطة ، فهذا لا يمكن إلا في حالة تشغيل الأجزاء الكروية فقط .. وذلك من خلال معدة أو جهاز خاص لخرط وتجليخ الأجزاء الكروية ، وفي هذه الحالة يمكن استخدام قرص تجليخ متوسط الخشونة أو ناعم.​أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت في الإجابة على أسئلتك.​مع تحياتي وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والتقدم في مجال عملك.​مع تحياتي ،،​د. أحمد زكي حلمي ​


----------



## فتوح (12 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مرحبا أخي خيرى
وجزاك الله خيرا دكتور أحمد
وبالاضافة لما ذكره الدكتور احمد في الجزء الول من سؤالك
تكون الاجزاء الصلدة ايضا نتيجة للمعالجة الحرارية التي تتم على الحديد
ومنه النتردة وايضا بالكروم
وذلك بتغلغل طبقة من سطح الخامة في المعدن مما يكسبها صلادة كبيرة 
ويكون ذلك للاسطمبات والات القطع وغيرها
اما الجلفنة او النيكل
فالجلفنة لا تكسب المعدن صلادة وكذلك التنكيل ولكن يكسبه حماية
فالجلفنة نوعان على الساخن وعلى البارد
وعلى الساخن تكون حوالى من 65 الى 85 ميكرون سمك طبقة الجلفنة
وعلى البارد سمك طبقة الجلفنة حوالى 25 ميكرون والقياس الصحيح لطبقة الجلفنة هو الوزن نسبة للمساحة
اما التنكيل فيصل الى حوالي 7 ميكرون سمك الطبقة
وسؤالك الثاني كما اشار الدكتور احمد يمكنك ذلك 
ويمكن ايضا بعمل بعض التجهيزات وتبديل اماكن الخامة بالسلاح عندها تستطيع تجليخ اسطواني واسطح خلافه


----------



## خيرى محمد . (13 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

اولا احب اشكر استاذنا دكتور احمد زكى حلمى على رده والاستاذ الغالى فتوح ولكن انا ينقصنى شئ 

انا سألت عن العمليات المتاحه بالقيام بها انا اعلم ان الجلفنه لها خطوط اقصد مصانع جلفنه خطوط كامله وكذلك التنكيل 

فهل يمكن القيام بأى شئ من مثل هذه الاشياء باليد او بآلات بسيطه ياريت ذكر الالات او الطريقه او فيديو يوضح الطريقه

سؤال آخر للأستاذ فتوح ما الطريقه لتصليد المعادن اقصد بأن مثلا نوع الخامه الاساسى اذا كان فولاز طرى او عالى الكربون هل طبقه التصليد تختلف ؟ 

اسف على الاطاله شكرا ,


----------



## البشير عبدالله (23 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي انا اعمل علي تصنيع جهاز للتجليخ بواسطة المخرطة 
(مشروع تخرج)
من الناحيه العمليه ماف اشكال 
مشكليى في النظري 
ممكن نتشارك وتعم الفائده


----------



## eng_msalim (26 نوفمبر 2010)

يمكن اجراء عملية زيادة صلادة السطح بعمل معاجة حرارية لها.......وذلك برفع درجة حرارة المعدن الى ما يصل الى 600 او 750 تقريبا (مرحلة التشكيل بالحدادة ) يعنى لونة يكون احمر وبتختلف من خامة لاخرى 
وبعد كدا يتم التحكم فى صلادة السطح عن طريق معدل تبريد الشغلة 
يعنى ممكن تتبرد عن طريق زيت او محلول مائى 
ولاكن هناك عدة عيوب ممكن ان تحدث نتيجة للمعالجة الحرارية الخاطئة 
1- زيادة تصلد المعدن يؤثر على نسب الكربون داخل المعدن يعنى بيزيد على السطح ويقل فى الداخل نتيجة لاختلاف معدل التبريد
2-ممكن يظهر تشققات على السطح الخارجى نتيجة لمعدل التبريد السريع 
3- بيكون الصلادة عالية ولاكن لا يتحمل الصدمات(الكلام على الشغلة )
لذلك يجب حساب معدل التبريد ونوع الجزيئات المنتجة عن طريق ما يعرف ب TTT diagram 
ارجوا ان اكون قدمت شئ ينفع الناس وينفعنى امام ربى يوم الدين


----------

